
Video Game Raised $148M from Fans. Now It’s Raising Concerns - kumaranvpl
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/technology/personaltech/video-game-raised-148-million-from-fans-now-its-raising-issues.html?partner=IFTTT
======
TaylorGood
Will or will they not ship?

